# Recover a document in Pages



## sebman21 (Sep 24, 2006)

Is there any way to recover a document in Pages.  The program closed and I forced quit it.  Thanks.


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 24, 2006)

Restart the computer. Look in the Trash for _Recovered files_.


----------

